# Identify This One If Possible?



## lebaron (Mar 8, 2009)

Tried in vain to get a new mainspring for this gstp, but cousins say w/out a maker they cant help.

Any ideas chaps??


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

Take the spring out and measure it. Clock and watch springs are sold by height (the width of the spring, or height inside the barrel), strength (thickness of the spring) and diameter (diameter inside the barrel). Usually these are expressed in millimetres, such as 4 x .15 x 13. This would be a spring that's 4mm wide, 0.15mm thick, and fits in a 13mm barrel.

Sometimes the actual length of the spring is used instead of the diameter measurement. These are effectively interchangeable, so knowing either one will suffice.

For watch springs, you also need to know the type/shape of fitting at each end.


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Steve

Thanks for that information. I have yet to start my first repair job (broken mainspring)and had sort of convinced myself that thickness, width and length were needed (and had worked out a way of measuring an old, broken spring without unrolling it) but your confirmation of what is needed makes so much more sense. So armed with that information why would Cousins be wanting to know the maker's name (or were they having an off day)?

John


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

If you have the make and calibre number, they can probably find the exact spring for you - possibly a NOS or best fit item. With only the size and and end fitting info, you'll be ordering a generic spring. It'll do the job, as long as your info is all correct.

It probably comes down to the quirks of their database and ordering system. I always place my spring orders via the website, using their stock/catalogue numbers. If you order by phone, or by "non-listed item", the make and calibre info probably makes their job easier.


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks for that Steve. When the time comes I think I'll present myself in person to Cousins, it's only an hour away, and hopefully they'll hold an obvious newbie's hand.


----------

